# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  أحدب نوتردام

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان بالعربية : أحدب نوتردام
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) :Notre-Dame de Paris
المؤلّف : فيكتور هيجو Victor Hugo
لغجرية أسميرالدا وعنزتها العبقرية: دجالي!.. هما شغل شاغل مدينة باريس بأسرها. تحولت كاتدرائية نوتردام إلى جحيم يقذف النار والموت الزؤام.. من أعالي قممه الحجرية الصلبة.. كوازيمودو.. الأحدب القبيح الشكل أقبح من الشيطان.. لكنه يملك فؤاداً صافياً ونفساً طاهرة لقد أحب الغجرية وتحول إلى وحش مفترس في سبيل إنقاذها من مخالب المشنقة. "أحدب نوتردام" أروع قصة تاريخية إنسانية كتبت بأسلوب شاعري عبقري.. بقلم أشهر كاتب "فيكتور هيجو" الذي غزا العالم والشاشة الفضية بخاصة, بأفكاره الفلسفية العميقة وكلماته الروائية الملهمة.
لتحميل الكتاب او قرائته 
اضغط هنا

*

----------


## KING1

*مشكووووووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

